# Edge routing mitered frame.



## RJK (Sep 11, 2011)

I am making a 4 inch frame that will have mitered corners. Is it better to edge route (roman ogee) the pieces before assembly and then assemble, or assemble the frame first and edge route the assembled piece.

Also, is it better to do this on my router table, or should it be done hand-held.

Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi RJK

I would suggest doing it on the router table and then cut the miter ends.

Here's quick and easy way to get all 4 parts to the frame.
http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

=========



RJK said:


> I am making a 4 inch frame that will have mitered corners. Is it better to edge route (roman ogee) the pieces before assembly and then assemble, or assemble the frame first and edge route the assembled piece.
> 
> Also, is it better to do this on my router table, or should it be done hand-held.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Always shape your timber, then cut to size or mitre, that way you are safe and get a better finish.


----------



## RJK (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Derek, I appreciate the feedback. I'll edge them first, then cut/mitre, and then assemble the piece.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

It's normally best to shape the wood before cutting/mitering, but sometimes you may want the inside of a frame or hole to have the molded pattern rounded at the corners. Using a bottom bearing router bit and going around the inside edges of the frame will cut the molded pattern, but round the corners by the radius of the bearing that is on the bit. Sometimes this in undesirable while other times this is a desired pattern.

Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> sometimes you may want the inside of a frame or hole to have the molded pattern rounded at the corners. Using a bottom bearing router bit and going around the inside edges of the frame will cut the molded pattern, but round the corners by the radius of the bearing that is on the bit.


Hi Charley - when using this method, is the rabbet already in place? If so, is a template or something used for the bearing to ride on?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

If you are putting a molded edge on the wood there is usually wood below the molded edge area that the bearing rides on. When you reach the corner and start down the next edge the router bit will leave a radius of the molded profile the radius of the bearing on the bottom of the bit. The best way to find out is to rout a profile around the inside of a picture frame or hole in a piece of wood. You would insert the profile bit desired in the router collet and then set the depth of the profile. The bearing on the end of the bit will go against the inside edge of the frame below where the profile is being cut. Once the depth is set, place the router on the frame or edge of the hole, turn it on, and bring the router bit against the frame. Now move the router in a counter clockwise direction around the inside edge of the frame. When you reach the corner simply continue around it and down the next side. Now look at the corner that you just cut. You will see the radius that I'm talking about.

Charley


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CharleyL said:


> If you are putting a molded edge on the wood there is usually wood below the molded edge area that the bearing rides on. When you reach the corner and start down the next edge the router bit will leave a radius of the molded profile the radius of the bearing on the bottom of the bit. The best way to find out is to rout a profile around the inside of a picture frame or hole in a piece of wood. You would insert the profile bit desired in the router collet and then set the depth of the profile. The bearing on the end of the bit will go against the inside edge of the frame below where the profile is being cut. Once the depth is set, place the router on the frame or edge of the hole, turn it on, and bring the router bit against the frame. Now move the router in a counter clockwise direction around the inside edge of the frame. When you reach the corner simply continue around it and down the next side. Now look at the corner that you just cut. You will see the radius that I'm talking about.
> 
> Charley


Got you on that Charley. But if you put the rabbet in first, there wouldn't be much of a surface for the bearing to ride on.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pointed frisbees are very dangerous! Route first and miter last and be very careful with those small parts. There have been several past threads showing some quite useful and economical "small parts holders". This forum is very user-friendly and nicely indexed! Good luck and stay safe - you don't want a nickname like "Lefty" <haha> *OPG3*


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

1 PC 1/2 SH Picture Frame Stepped Rabbet Router Bit | eBay

========


----------

